# Wiper Preparations



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Again this info is with thanks to TubeDude who gave permission to post it.

*Wipers On The Table:* Some folks chase wipers strictly for the sport of it. Most like to keep a fewto eat. While they are usually considered to be better than some fish, for eating, wipers are seldom at the top of the list for anglers who have also eaten walleyes, crappies, perch or even catfish.

As with all things fishing, enjoyment of wipers as food is a personal matter. Wipers do have a firm white flesh that can be prepared almost any way you enjoy eating fish. They also have a simple bony structure that makes them easy to fillet&#8230;if you have a big sharpknife or an electric fillet knife. They DO have thick rib bones that are tough to cut through.

As one of the "rock fish" family&#8230;which includes stripers&#8230;wipers have a layer of reddish
colored sensory tissue along their lateral line, between the skin and the flesh. You will enjoy the taste of your wiper fillets more if you take the time to slice away this reddish material before cooking. Depending upon how thick it is, that dark stuff can have an unfavorable taste.

Here are a few generalized recommendations for preparing wipers for the table:

*1. Whole Baking*: Remove the guts and gills&#8230;head removal optional. Scale or skin the fish. Scaling is a chore, but leaving the skin on helps keep moisture in during the baking process. Season inside the body cavity and outside with choice of salt, pepper, garlic, etc. Put lemon slices inside body cavity and on top of the fish. Bake covered or uncovered for about an hour at 350 degrees, depending upon thickness of the fish. Serve when flesh flakes easily from the bones.

*2. Soup-Baked Fillets:* Put one layer of fillets in a large glass baking dish&#8230;or pan. Cover with creamed soup&#8230;Cream of Mushroom, Cream of Onion, Cream of Celery&#8230;or a mixture.
Bake at 350 for 45 minutes to an hour&#8230;until fillets are flaky. Serve over rice or noodles.

*3. Grilling:* Wiper fillets are tough, but will hold up better on a grill if you cook them in a wire basket designed for grilling fish and vegetables. Baste them with a mix of butter, lemon
juice and garlic before and during the cooking process. Allow to brown on each side until
the flesh is flaky. For an oriental touch, marinate in soy sauce, ginger and garlic for a half
hour before grilling.

*4. Oven Broiling:* Line a large cookie sheet with aluminum foil or use large glass baking
dishes. Position fillets closely, side by side. Sprinkle with garlic salt, seasoned pepper and
sesame seeds. Dribble on some lemon juice. Layer with thinly sliced pieces of butter. Bake
at 350 degrees for 10-15 minutes and then turn on the oven broiler for another 5-10 minutes. Fish should brown lightly on top and the fillets should be flaky.

*5. Deep Frying:* Cut large fillets into finger sized chunks. Dip in a beer batter or shake in a dry mix of 50/50 Bisquick and yellow corn meal&#8230;with salt, pepper, garlic and cayenne.
Deep fry until browned well and serve with cornbread or hush puppies.

*6. Fish Tacos:* Cut large fillets into thin strips. Grill or pan fry until browned on both sides and the flesh is flaky. Roll up in a soft tortilla or stuff into preformed taco shells with
chopped cabbage and fresh pico de gallo salsa.

*7. Ceviche: (Mexican sushi)* Cut large fillets into small bite-sized pieces. Layer in a sealable plastic container. Add the juice of a dozen or so lemons, limes or a 50/50 mix. Add chopped tomatoes, onions, garlic, cilantro, green chiles and/or jalapenos. Stir well and allow to marinate in refrigerator until fish pieces are opaque white (pickled in citrus juice). Serve with chips.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post, K2

Wiper pieces are also excellent in a fish stew.

Saute diced diced celery and onions in butter and minced garlic.
Add flour to form a roux - paste.
Add milk to form desired thickness.
Splash of sherry or white wine
Add 1" chunks of wiper meat
Add diced tomatoes
Dill
Salt

Cook at low boil for 2-3 minutes


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd like to try Wiper but if I don't like the taste...my little voice gets to me but guess I'll have to overcome that see how they taste. But from what I've been told...get'n rid of that red meat is the ticket. 

We're not into fishy tasting fish...kinda what we experienced eat'n Trout/SMB/LMB. Something about the taste...better for us to let them go for those who have the palate for these fishies...plus know how to cook'em.

:wink: :wink:


----------

